# SMS - geeignete Handys



## insertcoin (12. Mrz 2008)

HAllo Leute,

ich möchte für ein Votingverfahren die einkommenden sms aus einem Handy auslesen und weiterverarbeiten. Wenns jemand interressiert, es geht um Liedervoting auf einer Party die wir machen. Soviel ich bis jetzt rausgefunden hab muss ich dafür wohl die zugeschnittene API für ein bestimmtes Handy verwenden und kann keine allgemeine Software schreiben.
Könnt ihr mir einen Typ geben, bei welchem Handy die API umfangreich und die Aufgabe gut machbar ist?? Am besten ein altes Modell, das ich leicht und billig besorgen kann..

Schonmal danke..
Gruß insertcoin


----------



## ARadauer (12. Mrz 2008)

hab genau das selbe mal mit bluetooth gemacht.

welche api brauchst du genau? (JSR nummer)
ich glaub das ist die wma jsr-120

mhn auf www.j2mepolish.org gabs mal eine übersicht, welche geräte welche apis unterstüzten, ...... finds jetzt aber nicht mehr :-(



dann gibts noch eine eigene von nokia
NOTE: Nokia SMS API is supported only in Nokia 3410


----------



## insertcoin (12. Mrz 2008)

*wma jsr-120* ist schonmal genau das was ich gesucht hab. hab eine kleine anleitung auf http://entwickler.de/zonen/portale/psecom,id,101,online,926,.html gefunden, da ist ganz gut beschrieben was man so machen kann. 
wie hast du denn das mit der voting berechnung gemacht?? .. hast du die ergebniss irgendwo auf dem handy gespeichert oder dann noch auf den rechner schreiben lassen? 
hab in der richtung noch nicht soviel gemacht und weiß nicht was möglich ist..


----------



## ARadauer (17. Mrz 2008)

ich habe für das voting eine c++ server als winamp plugin geschrieben, der auf einem desktop rechner gelaufen ist.

mehr infos gibts hier:
http://bluejay.radauer.com

wenn du am handy was speichern willst, empfehl ich RMS. Der Record Store funktioniert ganz gut, hab ich benutzt um die IP des Servers zu speichern.


----------



## insertcoin (17. Mrz 2008)

cool danke, das wär dann erstmal genug input .. jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein bisschen zeit, dann leg ich mal los. wenn ich dann wieder probs hab, meld ich mich  ..


----------

